

Show HN: Bop.fm (YC S13) iOS App – Spotify, YouTube, SoundCloud in One Music App - rafaelc
https://itunes.apple.com/app/bop.fm-music-player/id940691723

======
martingordon
Enjoy it while you can. I don't see this being up for very long since this
type of app is expressly forbidden in Spotify's Developer Terms of Use[1]:

> Integration with Third Party Services. You shall not create any product or
> service by integrating the Spotify Platform, Spotify Service, or Spotify
> Content with (i) any non-interactive internet webcasting service or (ii)
> with streams from another service.

[1]: [https://developer.spotify.com/developer-terms-of-
use/](https://developer.spotify.com/developer-terms-of-use/)

~~~
Kudos
You can add Beats Music[0] to that list:

> you SHALL NOT [...] locally store, cache, and/or aggregate any data,
> including audio content, obtained through the Beats Music APIs.

I was worried about how my new side project[1] might be viewed to breach these
terms, but these guys are taking the piss. Is it a case of why ask for
permission when you can ask for forgiveness? Is that how it got past the Y
Combinator people?

[0]:
[https://developer.beatsmusic.com/tos](https://developer.beatsmusic.com/tos)
[1]: [https://match.audio](https://match.audio)

------
mox1
Can anyone comment on how this actually works?

Is it mint.com style where they require your username / password and they
store them in the back end to do stuff?

Or do they use everyone's API to get this?

Does the music actually play inside their app or does it generate links that
open in the other apps?

~~~
stefangomez
For the iOS app we do need you to login to your Spotify account for us to
stream through it, but it uses Spotify's oAuth flow, so we don't store any of
your Spotify credentials on our servers. Also you're free to use the app
without connecting your Spotify account, and just listen to the music through
Youtube and Soundcloud.

------
pea
This is great because a) I don't have to see youtube comments, b) it just
keeps playing and seems to pick the ones I want to listen to, c) is simple

~~~
feroz1
I'd second this - really nice idea and execution!

------
fortunajs
+1 for Darude's Sandstorm on the last screenshot

~~~
jaytong
HA, someone noticed! ;)

------
ammmir
awesome! i've been waiting for something like this for iOS, even though i
should've built it myself :)

if you're looking for something similar for Mac, check out my app
[http://cloudplay.fm/](http://cloudplay.fm/)

------
kpapke
Great idea, but doesn't deliver. I use Spotify and sometimes I wish I could
add songs into my playlist that are only on Soundcloud. I installed the app,
ran several searches for songs and artists that I like, and nothing returned.

~~~
stefangomez
Stay tuned for an update that fixes a couple of the search bugs/limitations
you're seeing on this version. Should be out very soon!

------
sciurus
For a similar idea in an open-source application, see [https://www.tomahawk-
player.org](https://www.tomahawk-player.org). It works on Windows, OS X, and
Linux already and is in beta for Android.

~~~
freshfey
Tomahawk didn't work for me and a friend (was very buggy about 5-6 months
ago).

------
hokkos
Do you plan to create an Android app too ?

~~~
jaytong
It's on the roadmap!

------
Owenzy
Get some Hypem.com integration next :)

